# Good Brewed Coffee in London?



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've recently tried some brewed offerings at some places that I know are good from their espressos and been slightly underwhelmed... I suppose it's not unreasonable that some places are just better at one type of making coffee than others.

So does anyone have some brewed recommendations? For the life of me I can't find a thread on this that I'm sure I read a few months back - either that or I'm unable to operate the search function.

I seem to recall Department getting good reviews on here for its Brewed... Is that correct?

Thanks.


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

Caravan (5 mins walk from Kings Cross) often does a good filter - I had a thoroughly pleasant single-origin Colombian filter in there just yesterday.


----------



## themartincard (Feb 22, 2015)

The batch brew from Department on Sherwood Street (north of Piccadilly Circus tube station) used to be great for people for whom 'toast' is their preferred flavour note, but for the past few months it's been less toasty and more tasty.

Workshop on Mortimer Street is usually pretty consistent.

Sharps on Windmill Street isn't a bad shout either. The coffees they serve from The Barn can be spectacular at times.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Origin have a stunning brew bar and is a very good choice for brewed.

I also had a very well made chemex at Caravan (Exmouth Market).


----------



## sheikhus (Jul 12, 2016)

Agree with Sharps on Windmill Street, and when you're done, you can trot down to Store St Espresso too, although they tend to go through baristas a bit quicker there.

Enjoy,


----------



## BBCoCo (Jul 26, 2016)

My sister swears by Monocle in Marylebone. But I like Cafe Zee in Ealing Broadway. It's more west London but definitely worth a visit, they roast in store and the baristas are very careful with the water temperature they expose and ground coffee to.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

When I last went to Cafe Zee in Ealing they didn't serve brewed coffee, just espresso derived like an Americano or Long Black. Will visit again if they've added brewed.

The best place in Ealing I feel is actually opposite called Artisan. Gets 4.75/5 for coffee in the latest London Coffee Guide and does a nice V60 filter coffee.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Artisan and Zee are good. But I like Zee. Artisan use Allpress Redchurch whereas Sebastian roasts his own. He's also a top chap, very friendly and good for a laugh. They do nice food in there too. It's s nice atmosphere on both floors and is our go-to coffee shop for meeting friends. I've just finished a bag of his SO Guatemala Finca El Pilar which had a lovely light floral vibe as espresso and have started on a bag of this season's 'Zee house blend' which is better for milk drinks. That has some of the El Pilar in it, blended with a Brazil and Colombian. Shame he doesn't do mail order, although I'm in there often enough that if I'm running low I can grab a bag. But yeah they don't do brewed as far as I know. Artisan may well be a better choice for brewed. Artisan do training as well (but ££)


----------



## thomas4coffee (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi,

What about the electric coffee co. in Ealing which does brewed coffee (near Ealing Broadway station) Not been to Café Zee - sounds like its worth a visit!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Thomas I hadn't heard of that one but I will check it out.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

If you are in SE1, Gentelmen Baristas and Coffeeworks Project - have had good V60 from both and always good selection of beans.


----------



## themartincard (Feb 22, 2015)

Electric isn't bad for espresso, but their brewed coffees are far too roasty for my liking.

If you're out west, Chief Coffee in Chiswick is worth a visit. Last time I was there they were serving Workshop and Drop on filter.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for the tip. I know Tamp in Chiswick but not seen Chief.

Update: the Hotmetalette stumbled upon Chief last time she was there and it's been added to our list.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

I had a Kenya V60 at Tap Wardour street today

which was very nice.

Rhubarb and dark fruit, delicious.

In other news last week spent drinking daily

cortados in Soho :

Milk Bar VS Flat White VS Fernadez

Milk Bar was defunayly the best.


----------



## Philip F (Oct 1, 2016)

Prufrock in Leather Lane brew with Hario and Kalita Wave and Chemex as well as espresso.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Lyles [ fancy, delicious restuarant] just off Shoreditch highstreet

https://www.lyleslondon.com/

Has a serious coffee bar, which does very good pour over.

You can sit by the bar for coffee only, no need to order pheasant etc.

Beans on rotation, usually imported [belville, or some nordic roasters].


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the great ideas. I am going to try out Milk Bar when I leave the office for the train station


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I was in London this week and I tried Origin and Ozone, as I was staying in Shoreditch. Origin was a Kalita and tasted slightly off I think mainly because the barista was distracted in the middle of the brew by a delivery guy. He had to stop pouring and then go back to it later. It was also a natural so that might be another reason







The one in Ozone was a Honduras and fantastic, which I think was a V60. Nice food too.


----------



## lovecoffeebeans.com (Jan 16, 2017)

Chairs and Coffee - About a 5 minute walk from Fulham Broadway Underground, think they're one of the only Speciality Coffee shops in West London (if anyone knows of any others please let me know). The owners Simone and Roberto are two great guys and also own 80 Stone Coffee Roasters which is the coffee they serve in there.


----------

